# my review of nwtag - low Minimums for neck labels



## prepjerks (Aug 11, 2008)

What's up fellow shirt designers, if you are looking for labels to have sewn onto your t shirts with your company Logo and care instructions i have the place for you. NWtag.com they created my labels and they came out great. High quality slightly heavy material but they give you options so you can find the one that fits your product. The Turn around is sort of slow so order the labels early, mines took about 3 weeks to be at my door but for the price you cannot beat it. If you know a cheaper place that has low minimums let us all know. Here are a few pictures of my tags, I bought 250 labels with my company name on them with 250 S, 250 M, 250 L stock labels for $108 dollars.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Get Labels made for a great price at low Minimums..*

How much did you pay for 250 labels?


----------



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Get Labels made for a great price at low Minimums..*



Rodney said:


> How much did you pay for 250 labels?


I called customer service and she said the price for 250 is about 38.00 bucks(that's for starters)!! The price goes up once you get into the more custom stuff. She also told me that most of their prices are on their website, but you can call or send an email for custom stuff.. There is also a set-up fee.


----------



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice, I got my tags from there also. They took a long time with my order but it came out great. The material I used was the B class and I think I'll go with a better quality next time. It got 500 made for $175. How did you get them to make it with the care instructions on the bottom like that? I just got one with the brand printed on one side.


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow, that sounds like a really good deal and they look pretty nice, but the expensive part is getting the original tags removed and yours sewn in, right?


----------



## elusive (Mar 20, 2007)

The labels aren't all THAT great. They print onto the labels, and are not woven. I ordered my labels from NWtag thinking that the quality would be great, but you get what you pay for, I guess. My logo and care instructions began to fade off the tag after two washes.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

elusive said:


> My logo and care instructions began to fade off the tag after two washes.


Unfortunately if that's the case, the label can't legally be used, as it needs to last "the useful life of the garment".


----------

